# Butlins. May 2008?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi everyone. Haven`t been on site for a while as no broadband for ages due to moving house! Anyway, having to change provider to get a decent service, we are now back up and running!!!
Ok, Butlins! For those of you who wanted another rally at Butlins Minehead, I am asking for clues to how many might be interested if we held one during May Bank holiday next year if we can get the rally field.
Proposed dates are Monday May 26th to Friday May 30th 2008 (subject to confirmation from Butlins). Prices will be much more than last year due to it being a Bank Holiday. I think we might be looking at around £140 per unit. This includes up to 4 occupants, hook up, showers, toilets, and all of Butlins free entertainment. Up to 4 small dogs allowed but to be kept on leads and on rally field only.
Once I have got an idea of any interest, I will put it on the rallys page once I have heard back from Butlins.
If this seems to be too expensive, then we could always go back to termtime dates which is a lot cheaper. ( around £50 per unit)
Sue and Ian.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Sue & Ian,

Hope you are very happy in your new home.  

Oooh, that's lots of pennies :lol: 

Will keep an eye on the thread and see what happens. :wink: 

Take care both.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Trish. Thanks.
As no one else has added their comments, I thought I would bump it back up again!
I have just heard back from Butlins and that week is ok. The price although not confirmed will be around £148 per unit! That does sound a lot, but if worked out would only be £37.50 per person if 4 in a van. Unfortunately, though not for persons on their own like you. But is good value if you used Butlins facilities while you were there.
Can I have some more views from members on this one please?
I have been asked to find out about doing a rally in the school hols so that is what I have done!
If it would be more favourable to go back to term time, then I will. I don`t mind either way!
Sue.


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi,had a GOOD time at the last Butlins do,  if you do one in school time and the price is a lower then we could be there again Thanks John @ Lin (ex blue bonnet) :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm now advertising for two Swedish au pairs to share the cost. They could be useful to walk the dog too!. :lol:


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Now xmas is gone and the new year celebration nearly over, are there any more thoughts on a May break to Butlins, or would you prefer a termtime one where it`s cheaper? We have had a few pm`s on either at the moment but would like to hear more and through the forum for others to read.
Sue and Ian.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Would love to do Butlins again with MHF, but 148 is too pricey for us. Will keep an eye on thread to see what happens...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Having just seen this thread, and with no motorhome at present anyway, I am not much help, but reading through the thread, perhaps Sue & Ian it seems it might be more beneficial to see what a term time one would cost, as those that have posted, seem to think it too expensive but would perhaps be more interested in it being cheaper....

Just my thought on it....and with no children ourselves any longer, it would be too expensive for us two....

Carol


----------



## clubman-gl (May 1, 2005)

*butlins*

i would like to go no matter whot price regards renaultman


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I too think we would prefer a term time break, not just because of the cost.

cabby


----------



## 108054 (Nov 3, 2007)

With two young children, I would definitely be interested in this.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We would be interested as also have two children. We will keep watching tread to see what the out come is.  

Has anyone ever thought of doing a rally that was based more on a 'Family's with Children' theme (or is there already some arranged?). 

As the kids love going away in the m/h and going on rallies but tend to get fed up if there is no other children to play with. :roll: 

Anita


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Butlins update.*

I am waiting to hear back from Butlins regarding the price. I will let you all know asap, as I am trying to get a better one!!!
Sue.


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

anita302 said:


> We would be interested as also have two children. We will keep watching tread to see what the out come is.
> 
> Has anyone ever thought of doing a rally that was based more on a 'Family's with Children' theme (or is there already some arranged?).
> 
> ...


Although a little expensive, my parents when not spending my future income in goa. Live in Watchet about 10 mins from Butlins. WE could tie in the two. However I dont know if it would be much interest to you, but I know a site very close to butlins with spectacular cliffe views, the Steam railway running behind it, a 2 min walk to the steam railway line, with a further 10 min train journey in to minehead. All for £8 per night including electric hook up. Of course evening entertainment would have to be made, but I wonder how much it is to get in to Butlins per day?

As for the above quote, your right. I often feel we are the only ones that have kids.


----------

